# New to rifles



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey all, pretty new to rifles and hunting in general here. I'm looking for a good bolt action .223 rifle for under $700. I've been looking at the savages and was reading reviews. But I thought I would ask the guys who I can get responses from. I'm looking just to possibly go out shooting varmint with my brother and friends. Any tips, help, advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had great luck with the Tikka T3 stainless light 223 rifle. It was about 550.00 and shoots great. Very accurate.


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Mikey, thanks. I'll check those out. How are they on weight?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

You'll have to check. I think they are around 5 1/2 to 6 pounds. you may have to go to Sako's website to find them. I've heard Beretta has purchased Sako so they might also be there,


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't beat Savage for its price range. Accurate straight from the box. Plenty of upgrades available if needed. Outstanding accu-trigger.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Go with a Savage.

I know a few people who went with Tikka, some were happy, most were less than impressed. Everyone I know who has gone with Savage has been happy with their choice, and some of us demand a lot from their rifles.

A more important feature is the optics, don't cheap out, get the best you can afford. Even a $1500 rifle will not perform well with a $30 scope. Same thing goes for the mounting system.

huntin1


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

Huntin 1,

I'd be curious what complaints you have heard about with the Tikka.

Mike


----------



## binastok (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks to all ! This is Binastok. I am very very interested in this site. I want to stay with you, at first I want to know details more about this. I hope that, I will feel better here in future.

hair extensions


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd be curious what complaints you have heard about with the Tikka.

Didn't fit me well, not as accurate as my Savage or Rem rifles(didn't get a lot of chances to tweak hand loads though), hate the bolt throw, don't like the plastic mag, didn't like the finish, and last, after 3 rounds the groups were all over the place(I prefer varmint weight barrels). These are just my reasons. Most important to me was the Tikkas just don't fit me well.


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the great replies 8)

I'll see if anybody I knows has any of the rifles in question so I could handle them and see how they feel. Also sig said not to cheap out on a scope. What would be considered cheap? If I can keep the rifle under 700, I would have at most 300 to spend on one until I have more down the road for one. 
:beer:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

There is a ton of glass under $300

See if you like anything from Weaver, Nikon, SWFA SS, Vortex, Bushnell Elite, and Hawke.

http://swfa.com/Riflescopes-C1443.aspx


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

$300 will get you a decent scope, I was referring to the $29.99 Wallyworld wonders.
In the $300 area I'd take a serious look at the Nikon Buckmaster.

MikeyLikesIt, pretty much what Savage260 said.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Purchase a Savage 10 or 11, or check out a Savage Stevens(basically the exact same action and barrel without the accutrigger) then spend the extra $300-$400 on good glass and mounts. If you have $700 for a rifle and another $300 for the scope, put $400-$500 into the rifle and $500-$600 into the scope.


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you prefer buying from a smaller gunshop or is purchasing a rifle from the bigger stores ( gandermtn, cabelas, etc.)? or what would you recommend or does it not matter? Thanks again guys. :thumb:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I always prefer the small shop, but you can't always get competitive prices from them. Weigh price vs service and do what you feel is best for you.


----------

